
Former Digg CEO Jay Adelson and the confessions of a start-up addict - aditya
http://www.siliconbeat.com/2010/10/26/former-digg-ceo-jay-adelson-and-the-confessions-of-a-start-up-addict/
======
jonathanjaeger
Watched the videos, very interesting to see some of the stumbles along the
way. I realize at this point there is probably regret not selling earlier,
although it was a tough sell considering the amount of capital invested and
what the investors wanted in terms of a return. After the layoffs though, it's
possible Digg could still be around for a while.

EDIT: Although Jay makes a good point that even though there were "offers",
that doesn't mean there is anything set in stone that they could have picked
up if they really wanted to sell.

